# أطلب المساعة من ذوي الخبرة وأصحاب الرأي السديد



## أ ب هندسة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني وأخواتي 
انا طالب هندسة - السنة الاعداديه في احدى الجامعات المصرية
عمري الحالي 23 سنه
وعمري بعد التخرج 28 سنه
ميولي الميكانيكا بشكل عام وما يتعلق بها
وأود ان اتخصص بقسم الميكاترونكس ولكن أغلب الناصحين
أشاروا لعدم التطرق إلى هذا القسم نظرا لصعوبته وعدم توفر فرص العمل بعد التخرج
والجميع أجمعوا أن أتخصص بقسم المدني أو العمارة لسهوله دراستهم وتوفر فرص العمل
وانا في حيرة من أمري
أتجه لما أحب أم أرجح رأي الأغلبية؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير،،،​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ السائل:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

اخي أقترح ان تدرس هنسة الميكاترونكس، وهي ليست صعبة كما يدعي البعض بل هي كغيرها من الهندسات في درجة الصعوبة. 

أخي في الله بالنسبة لفرص العمل في هندسة الميكاترونكس فهي متوفرة و لله الحمد، لقد أصبحت الشركات و المؤسسات العربية و خصوصا في الخليح العربي تعرف هندسة الميكاترونكس و مميزاتها حتى انها بدأت تطلب مهنسي الميكاترونكس للعمل لديها.

هندسة الميكاترونكس لها عدة مميزات أهمها ان مهندس الميكاترونكس يستطيع ان يعمل مكان مهندس الميكانيك و الكهرباء ( مع احترامنا للكل و تقديرنا لدوره في العملية الصناعية) وهو الاقدر على التعامل مع الانظمة الكهروميكانيكة و انظمة التحكم و انظمة الاتمتة و الروبوتات و غيرها ذلك انه يمتلك المعرفة في المجالات الميكانيكة والكهربائية و التحكم... الخ، أما مهندس الكهرباء فلا يمتلك المعرفة في الانظمة الميكانيكية وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لمهندس الميكانيك فلا يمتلك المعرفة في الانظمة الكهربائية.

أخي في الله انا خريج هندسة ميكاترونكس وابشرك ان كل زملائي في الدفعة و الدفعة التي قبلنا قد حصلوا على وظائف داخل الاردن( طبعا لأننا خريجو الاردن) و الخليج العربي.

اما اذا لم ترد دراسة الميكاترونكس فانا انصحك في الهندسة المدنية حيث ان فرص العمل متوفرة و بكثرة وذلك بسبب تطور و ازدياد حركة العمران في الوطن العربي.

أرجو أن تكون قد استفدت​ 
لا تتردد أخي في اي سؤال ترغب

:56:نسألكــــــــــــــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــــــاء:56:
:78:​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لي سؤال وفي نفس موضوع الميكاترونكس هل يتم دراسة اعمال التكييف وشبكات المياه ومحطات الضخ في هذا التخصص وبالتالي يستطيع العمل في مشاريع الابنية ام ان هذا التخصص في المصانع من الات وربورتات ؟؟
ارجو الافادة ممن لدية معرفة بذلك .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أ ب هندسة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي معتصم على الاهتمام بالموضوع والرد

وراح أأخد كلامك بعين الاعتبار وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## B2000 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

معتصم ابوشعيرة قال:


> الاخ السائل:
> هندسة الميكاترونكس لها عدة مميزات أهمها ان مهندس الميكاترونكس يستطيع ان يعمل مكان مهندس الميكانيكا و الكهرباء :78:[/center]



أخى الكريم من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام :81:؟؟؟
هل مهندس الميكاترونيكس يفهم مثلا" فى محطات الكهرباء او المولدات او المواتير او صناعة الكابلات او تصميم خطوط توزيع الكهرباء او خطوط نقل الطاقة و المحولات او .......الخ ؟؟
هل مهندس الميكاترونيكس يفهم مثلا" فى المواسير الصناعية و تصميماتها هل يفهم فى ال pluming او ال fire fighting او مجال التكييف؟؟
اخى العزيز فى رايى الشخصى ان الميكاترونيكس ظهرت كى تسد عجزا" فى مهندسين الصيانة والتشغيل لان هذه المهنه كانت متأرجحة ما بين مهندسين الكهرباء و الميكانيكا و هى تحتاج لشخص له دراية ولو بسيطة بالمجالين حتى يستطيع التعامل مع هذه النظمة.

و هذا طبعا" رايى الشخصى جدا" جدا" حتى لا يفهمنى احد خطأ و انا والله لا اقصد اى شيئ الا ان اعبر عن رأيى.

اخى ا لعزيز صاحب السؤال خذها منى نصيحة وادرس ما تحب صدقنى فلن تجد اشقى و اتعس ممن يعمل فى شيئ لا يحبه :82:.


----------

